# Lindsey Von



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2016)

I know not everyone is into her body type, but ...
http://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/lindsey-vonn/2016/body-paint?xid=si_social#1


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Damn... :blink:


----------



## Terry (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks mighty fine to me!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 15, 2016)

Body paint FTW


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NYDB (Feb 15, 2016)

I guess Tiger is an ass man


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2016)

Better than Julia Mancuso as I have long said on AZ!! 

Heck, even my wife was impressed when I showed her the pics of the SI shoot Lindsey put up on her FB page as we were having drinks in our favorite base lodge bar at Mount Snow this evening!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 15, 2016)

Not a skier but Alex Morgan FTW, nothing against Lindsay because, holy shit batman she's hot!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 15, 2016)

Forgot to add this


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## dlague (Feb 16, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I know not everyone is into her body type, but ...
> http://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/lindsey-vonn/2016/body-paint?xid=si_social#1



That works!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I know not everyone is into her body type, but ...
> http://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/lindsey-vonn/2016/body-paint?xid=si_social#1



I can't think of many straight men who would not be into that....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2016)

Is PuckIt's photo Lindsey or Caroline Woz? So much airbrushing it is hard to tell.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I can't think of many straight men who would not be into that....



There are some members that criticize the athletic body whenever she comes up in a thread as being hot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> There are some members that criticize the athletic body whenever she comes up in a thread as being hot.



They're nuts.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Is PuckIt's photo Lindsey or Caroline Woz? So much airbrushing it is hard to tell.


Caroline


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## cdskier (Feb 16, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> They're nuts.



+1!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BB4HqWtkTgC/?tagged=backtowork


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2016)

Puck it said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BB4HqWtkTgC/?tagged=backtowork



uhhhh uhhhhh  uhhhhhh


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 17, 2016)

Puck it said:


>



^^ Anyone else think her pose makes the leopard's face look a bit like a caricature?
And no that is NOT the first thing I thought of when I looked at the picture!


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2016)

Puck it is having way too much fun with this!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2016)

dlague said:


> Puck it is having way too much fun with this!


I've got nothing else to do!!!!


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2016)

puck it said:


> i've got nothing else to do!!!!



lol


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 17, 2016)

Please post more. ....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2016)

who's hotter, vonn or rousey?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2016)

Vonn


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2016)

skifastr said:


> ^^ Anyone else think her pose makes the leopard's face look a bit like a caricature?
> And no that is NOT the first thing I thought of when I looked at the picture!



What leopard face?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 17, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> who's hotter, vonn or rousey?



Vonn is attractive. The fact that she is such a awesome skier makes her amazing.

Rousey is pretty attractive, but her bonus is she can beat me up..... (Vonn most likely could too)


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2016)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/watch-lindsey-vonn-do-naked-pull-ups


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/watch-lindsey-vonn-do-naked-pull-ups



She could use a spotter.  I generously volunteer.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> She could use a spotter.  I generously volunteer.



I already spoted nipps.


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2016)

Video of her getting ready for the shoot!

http://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/lindsey-vonn/2016/videos/body-painting


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 17, 2016)

dlague said:


> Video of her getting ready for the shoot!
> 
> http://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/lindsey-vonn/2016/videos/body-painting



Whoever convinced women that body paint is somehow not being naked is a genius.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Whoever convinced women that body paint is somehow not being naked is a genius.


I want to do the painting.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I want to do the painting.



I think the clean up/ taking it off would be a MUCH better job !!
Put me in for that please !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I want to do the painting.



Get in line...  :grin:


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 18, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> I think the clean up/ taking it off would be a MUCH better job !!
> Put me in for that please !



You may have a point there.  :grin:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2016)

Bump.  

Lindsey had a tough day....so she took it out on her skis :blink:


----------



## darent (Feb 23, 2016)

that should fix that toe piece!!


----------



## catskillman (Feb 24, 2016)

darent said:


> that should fix that toe piece!!



Sorry - that is a sign of mental and anger issues.  She needs serious help - watch out!!!!!!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 24, 2016)

dlague said:


> That works!



+1


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Sorry - that is a sign of mental and anger issues.  She needs serious help - watch out!!!!!!


I should have did that when I pre-released and broke the shoulder.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 24, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I should have did that when I pre-released and broke the shoulder.



You didn't look like you could swing anything like that at the time !

Told you not to use the Palmers !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Sorry - that is a sign of mental and anger issues.  She needs serious help - watch out!!!!!!


maybe she was just releasing a little stress!!. better on a toe piece than some dude in a bar hitting on her, very lady like:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Sorry - that is a sign of mental and anger issues.  She needs serious help - watch out!!!!!!



crazy AND hot... nice!


----------



## x10003q (Feb 25, 2016)

I bet that hammer was not hitting her fast pair of skis. :smile:


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 25, 2016)

x10003q said:


> I bet that hammer was not hitting her fast pair of skis. :smile:



They were the broken pair of skis....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> They were the broken pair of skis....



Before or after she was done?


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Before or after she was done?



When she crashed, she bent the ski. Binding released when it should not have. Imagine your din being set to 30 and releasing!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> When she crashed, she bent the ski. Binding released when it should not have. Imagine your din being set to 30 and releasing!



In the interviews I have seen of her after the race she never mentions a ski breaking.  Just that it came off.  If you watch the crash in slow-mo, you can see the ski violently slapping as she tried to ride the ruts through the traverse.


----------



## MyNameIsAugustWest (Feb 26, 2016)

Back to body painting....
http://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/lindsey-vonn/2016/body-paint#1


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2016)

Fractures her knee, skis anyway. Ok. 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ndsey-vonn-world-cup-knee-20160228-story.html


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 28, 2016)

Edd said:


> Fractures her knee, skis anyway. Ok.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ndsey-vonn-world-cup-knee-20160228-story.html



Sometimes bone injuries are easier to deal with and a faster recovery time the tendon/ligament damage.


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Sometimes bone injuries are easier to deal with and a faster recovery time the tendon/ligament damage.



I understand but I'm just really impressed by her determination. She won the day after the injury. Holy crap.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Out for the season.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/03/sports/lindsey-vonn-ends-season-because-of-injury.html?_r=0


----------

